# Qjail - problems with new jail



## tanked (Jan 28, 2013)

My system:

OS: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r245600 i386

Hardware: Lenovo Ideacentre Q180
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D2550 @ 1.86GHz (1862.04-MHz 686-class CPU)
Memory: 4GB (1GB reserved for display adapter)

Qjail version:  qjail-2.0

Hello, I'm having problems installing software in a new jail I have created - I initialised the base jail and created a new jail with the commands below:


```
qjail install
qjail create -n re0 test-server 192.168.1.8
```

The jail runs OK but when I try to use *make* it fails because there is nothing in the /usr/share/mk/ directory - I can only fix this by copying the contents of that directory from the basejail. It also fails to compile Perl as well.

The host does not have any problems compiling software - is there something I'm missing? I've used qjail before without these problems.


----------



## tanked (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm using qjail 2.0 but the project website has a qjail 2.1 package available (http://sourceforge.net/projects/qjail/files/) but version 2.1 is not in ports - should I wait for 2.1 to appear in ports?


----------



## tanked (Jan 29, 2013)

Downloading and manually installing the version 2.1 files has fixed the problem, it appears the maintainer has not got around to updating the port yet.


----------

